# Holy Manta Ray!!!



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

My friend just sent me this video, he hooked up on 15lb line & a shrimp. 2 hours of fighting this moster. Comes to surface towards end of video. Hit the Picture, it should redirect & start playing.


----------

